# CycloDS Firmware 1.54



## tempBOT (Mar 16, 2009)

*CycloDS Firmware 1.54*
Includes gta save fix!
              Team Cylcops have released the new cyclods firmware.

Added automatic patcher for protected games
Partial support for EZ3in1+ (unfortunately, limitations with the new hardware prevent full support)
Problems with some kiosk demos resolved
Fixed bug causing skin cycling to freeze in some cases
Game compatibility fixes (3070, 3151, 3211, 3223, 3268, 3332, 3369, 3396, 3517)


Download

Contributed by Sir-Fritz​


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 16, 2009)

Can't wait for EDGE to 'develop' a new update


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 16, 2009)

I wonder if the Cyclo will start marketing themselves as an even more compatible flashcart now?

Oh R4, you've started a feature war with your no-patching and your intuitive "fully touch screen" menus!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 16, 2009)

will update later. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## frantier123 (Mar 16, 2009)

I dunno ... but v1.54 seems buggy when running GTA: CW ...


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 16, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Can't wait for EDGE to 'develop' a new update



Mhmm. Me too.

Although I am running GTA just fine with a pre-patched Cyclo fix rom. Working good so far on EDGE v1.44.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 16, 2009)

added to sig for quick access for users


----------



## ZPE (Mar 16, 2009)

frantier123 said:
			
		

> I dunno ... but v1.54 seems buggy when running GTA: CW ...



What do you mean buggy?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 16, 2009)

I just noticed I was using 1.51. Oh well, all of my games work, so I'll update it later.


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol thx you for the news and TEMPBOT, YOUR DP IS SO CUTE XD


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 16, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> I just noticed I was using 1.51. Oh well, all of my games work, so I'll update it later.



Except Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 16, 2009)

Site seems down for me :'(


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2009)

So GTA CTW is fixed?
Great work Team Cyclops!


----------



## unduthegun (Mar 16, 2009)

People asked in the IRC chan for mirror of the file since the official site is offline, here's one:
http://rapidshare.com/files/209968138/evo-firmware-1.54.rar


----------



## Mikey242 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks unduthegun, was looking for an alternative link.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 16, 2009)

unduthegun said:
			
		

> People asked in the IRC chan for mirror of the file since the official site is offline, here's one:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/209968138/evo-firmware-1.54.rar



Nice, nice. The site is either down or the file has been removed from the server. This mirror comes handy. Gracias, tío


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't even need to arm fix. Significant update from the last beta even. Maybe I'll make some more CycloDS skins


----------



## dweller (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the rapidshare link 8)


----------



## taken (Mar 16, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Can't wait for EDGE to 'develop' a new update


The EDGE Team as released 1.45 update


----------



## Rayder (Mar 16, 2009)

frantier123 said:
			
		

> I dunno ... but v1.54 seems buggy when running GTA: CW ...



You sure you don't still have the save cheat turned on? Because you don't need that anymore with the latest FW.  Are you using other cheats for that game?  Some are known to cause issues.


----------



## johnchan (Mar 17, 2009)

Why isnt this on the front page yet? EDGE is already there.


----------



## nizzk (Mar 17, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> frantier123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make sure you have a clean rom too.


----------



## xylos (Mar 17, 2009)

Seriously... Front News Page Please!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG. CycloDS keeps getting better and better. Must consider it...


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 18, 2009)

Their site does not work but you can just download it here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5078


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2009)

We need a new FW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GTA CTW (EU) does not work

For those that wish to use the EU version, use the AR code from the US version this does bypass and works on the EU


----------



## dobz (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Akoji (Mar 27, 2009)

This patch just confirmed my order of 3 Cyclo DS Evolution


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Mar 31, 2009)

GTA Chinatown Wars freezes up for me infrequently, even with this newest firmware update. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Hardcorey (Mar 31, 2009)

hollabackitsobi said:
			
		

> GTA Chinatown Wars freezes up for me infrequently, even with this newest firmware update. Has anyone else noticed this?



So I'm not the only one having this problem. Do you also have the clean (U) rom from -romsite name removed-?


----------

